# Darkhorse - Going Live Monday!



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well just finished talking to my web guy last night and its official, new Darkhorse website goes live Monday. First retailer to scoop Darkhorse arrows is Vantage Point Outfitters(vantagepoint-outfitters.com) an on-line retailer with great deals on other excellent lines like Limbsaver bows, Sitka gear and high quality Kowa optics to name a few! Be sure to check out the new site!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hate to say it but ....I thought store or retailers where to advertise on the commercial area... just asking or at least be sponsors of at ... hunting shows I don`t consider the same as retail .......


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't wait too see the site, I'm sure it will be great.

Matt


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Matt, how'd the break away from the nasty snowy weather treat you? Classichunter yeas I suppose I may be walking the line here, the store listed is only a retailer that is carrying the arrows, I'll switch it up if need be. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I look forward to seeing the new website Cam! And I can't wait to get my 400 spine Studs!


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Getting the new site up is some very good news indeed Cam.

Looking forward to seeing it .

D*


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Just watched HCAB TV and saw the Darkhorse Archery logo in the sponsorship line-up! Awesome job Cam, I can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

cant wait few more hours


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sight looks great Slugman!

Kudo's to you!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I went to see last night and today. Love the new page with the archery Thec, the performance of the arrows and new products. Awesome. We can be proud of our Canadian product


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, feels great to see all the hard work paying off. More and more retailers and companies are inquiring and coming on board every day now and the focus will be to continue to strengthen the archery industry here in Canada. We have some truly great retail stores, archery experts and product right here so it is a real privledge to be able to work with these guys and gals! Next on the list will be adding to the model lines, looking at an economy line and of course the much requested fat shafts! Stay tuned! Still a few more tweaks to the site but I would say its 95% there!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats on a great site. Can't wait to see some new model's in the near future. 

Matt


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Great site, especially for a startup.

I have a few questions....

Can you give the internal diameters at the point and nock end? And while you're at it, the external diameters also wouldn't be a bad thing to know.

You're saying the front has additional material and the ID is smaller at the point end than at the nock end. Is this a 2-stage thing, or a gradual taper? 
If 2-stage, where's the point on the shaft where it changes?
If it's a taper, where does the taper start on the shaft and how much can you cut off the front and still use the correct inserts?

I'm also curious as to where your business is located (it's not mentioned anywhere I can find on the website).

Also, I'm assuming you aren't actually making the shafts yourself here in Canada and have outsourced them. Can you say who is making your shafts for you and/or where they are being manufactured?


Thanks.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Stash, many of the bits of info you are looking for is what is being added and one of your questions about the length of the internal taper is answered there as well. The internal taper runs 12" from the front, so unless your shooting a ridiculously short arrow, we got you covered! ID for insert end is .242" and nock end is .244". Should know these numbers off by heart now but 340 I belive has a .298" OD and 500 is .285". The arrows are manufactured in China by a company that has extensive carbon fiber expriance that has until now exported the bulk of their arrows to the European market. As mentioned it took a tremendous deal of r&d to find a quality supplier for us but we couldnt be happier with are choice. Thanks for the questions Stash, gives me some content for the FAQ section!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh see location for answer- Vancouver Island


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

The new site looks great Cam, nice job! I look forward to trying my new arrows, it will be great to launch a Canadian arrow from a Canadian bow!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Crashman! Yes that is quite a cool combo - Canadian designed arrow out of a Canadian manufactured bow! Heck if you get your hands on some PX2's you can add a Canadian designed broadhead that works like a hot dam too! Good to see a large contingent of Canadians made it down to the ATA to either take in all the new gear or promote their shows or products. Next year I hope to make it out for the ATA, I d be like a fat kid in a candy store there! Nice that AT posted so much of the event, they did a great job!


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

Web sight looks great Cam
Keep up the good work

LR


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Website looks great Cam!! I can most definitely attest to launching a Canadian arrow out of a Canadian Bow!!! I love it! Plus I use a Canadian String! My APA Viper is shooting fantastic lately!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks LR and Blackhawk! I dont know how I forgot Scorpion String was a Canadian company! Well there you go like I said a lot of great archery products and companies right here to choose from! Blackhawk sounds like you got that Viper all dialed in now, time to work out your legs so you can handle all the climbs up the podiums eh?!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Cam, when am I going to get you shooting a Canadian bow to launch those Canadian arrows? :teeth:


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually already done in a way, the bow we chose for testing duty during development of the Stud Series was a APA Mamba 6.5 set at 31" draw and 72lbs. Only sad thing is only the shooting machine had the privledge of launching the new arrows as it was a surplus LH that Nibal gave to me for a real deal! The way this Mamba was spitting out arrows had me wishing it was a RH! Went down to the local archery shop last month and tried out the Viper and loved how smooth that bow drew, so who knows sooner or later have a feelin it will happen!


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cam, When you've tired of that LH Mamba let me know. I'm a lefty!!!!! I had a guy at our local range try one of my Stud 500's with his new 2011 Mamba XL. He was getting 319fps through the chrono!!! and his draw length was similar to mine! (only 27.5")


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Noticed from your pics your a lefty! Bow may already be spoken for but if that falls throught I will be sure to let you know! Dang 319fps! Pretty near to only needing one pin to 50yards at those speeds!


----------

